# Free Bosch Circular Saw Blade



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Use code "DDTOT12".


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

You Da Man:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

yes :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys sure do get easily excited over little things like free saw blades. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i really didn't like it,feels like it ''drags'' a little in the cut


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i really didn't like it,feels like it ''drags'' a little in the cut


Would you have liked it better if you'd paid for it? :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i signed up for another one:clap:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i signed up for another one:clap:


Wow, you must really think they bite. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe i got a bad one:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> maybe i got a bad one:whistling


Maybe it's the operator. Did you install it with the teeth in the right direction? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:install it?:blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :blink:install it?:blink:


Yes. Install it. On your circular saw. 

It's supposed to go round & round, like the wheels on the bus.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:circular saw?:blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes. Circular saw. 

Are you mockin' me?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was a little why?:thumbup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Why what?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:sailor:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

The pipe explains a lot. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey it's the weekend:rockon:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not usin power tools today:stuart:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know which is better, the thread conversation or the free blade!?
:laughing:

Thanks again by the way!!!


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> hey it's the weekend:rockon:


Well, party on then.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

at 12...who's with me?arty:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Nuh-uh. That stuff scares me. :blink:

Just leave a cold Bud bottle on the counter & I'm good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

best thing i ever learned in Providence :clap:Greg taught me:thumbup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Uh-oh. Which Greg?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the deck guy:whistling


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I signed up but it hasn't arrived yet, what's up with that?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris G said:


> I signed up but it hasn't arrived yet, what's up with that?


It's not like they email it to ya. :whistling


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Ya I know, I misread it, I thought it said 6-8 minutes. Bummer. Maybe I could print it out, but I'm low on colored ink, so not sure how well it will cut if I do that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

tom got this offer mixed up with teh hole saw thread offer by lennox from last year...
take the blade off your drill tom...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice KIrk..:thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

how do you the codes for other stufff?
I want one of those blue granite bits ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Ordered April 28, 2012, now July 7, 2012. Still have not received. Anybody else???


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Ordered April 28, 2012, now July 7, 2012. Still have not received. Anybody else???


Nothing here.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

nadda


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing here Zappos takes 3 days:thumbup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Bosch going over to the other side? The do-it-yourself-er? Throwing contractors under the bus? I'm going Makita all the way now.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i hear the big box stuff is not the same as the tool store stuff


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i hear the big box stuff is not the same as the tool store stuff


Oh:blink: is that why Hitachi had a recall on some coil nailers, but it was only from Blows and Home Depot:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

.....and i was thinking of buying a bosch worm.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ISM37 said:


> the rep from the company called me and asked me questions. said she was going to send me a set of them. ended up with a whole bag. want some?


WHAT??i can't hear you:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Free blade came in the mail today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

I got my blade 5 minutes ago. Now I need to cut something....anything.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got my blade too!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Got mine yesterday... still haven't opened the last one:blink:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Got mine today. I bought a couple of these at the store already, nothing real special. I cut a lot of stair stringers, so I grind em pretty bad anyway in wet treated 2x12's. Without spending a fortune Diablos are the best blades. They'll last through sometimes 2 treated decks instead of just 1


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Got mine 3 days ago, but I couldn't find this thread. I don't overly use saw blades so it should last for awhile. Plywood and doors pretty much sums up what I cut.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Got mine Wednesday, I love free stuff!


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Got mine the day after 2 days ago and 2 days before tomorrow.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess they gave away enough lol the link no longer works i guess 3/4 month's giving away blades was long enough for them


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my blade today


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Got mine too. Forgot I even applied for it. I bought the same exact blade the day before it came too and then this turns up. What are the odds:blink: ain't used it yet but it gotta be better than the one I been cutting through screws with.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

A-1 INTERIORS said:


> I guess they gave away enough lol the link no longer works i guess 3/4 month's giving away blades was long enough for them


They now have a free drill bit, but I need the "offer code"


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Got my blade yesterday, apparently they didnt forget about the Canadians


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Got my blade yesterday, apparently they didnt forget about the Canadians


yep i got mine too!!
and it seems my dad also ordered one :whistling tehehehehehe :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Got my blade yesterday, apparently they didnt forget about the Canadians


Got mine too:clap:


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got mine in maile today!! Love free stuff & Canadian EH !!


----------

